# How many mtb manufacturers produce throttle emtbs?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I hear crickets... this is why the throttle powered emtbs need not apply.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

https://www.pedegoelectricbikes.com/shop/ridge-rider/

You can run this with pedal assist and throttle or just throttle.

I spent 30 seconds on a Google search to find this...


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Do you see a lot of pedego normal mtbs on your trails and are they listed here under manufacturers, like next to Pivot for example?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Gutch said:


> Do you see a lot of pedego normal mtbs on your trails and are they listed here under manufacturers, like next to Pivot for example?


I don't see any motorized vehicles on my trails as they are prohibited. I don't understand the rest of your post. You asked about throttles and I posted one.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Specialized, Trek, Pivot etc. All make mtb and emtb without throttle powered. So how many mtb manufacturers make throttle powered Ebikes? Go ahead take longer than 30 seconds on Google. These are mtb manufacturers that you can discuss in the "Manufacturers" section of MTBR.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

You forgot to ask "And how many of these bikes can be modified to operate by throttle with an aftermarket purchase?"


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

vikb said:


> You forgot to ask "And how many of these bikes can be modified to operate by throttle with an aftermarket purchase?"


Noone would do that! It's illegal.

/s


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Phantastic79 said:


> Noone would do that! It's illegal.
> 
> /s


True. Nobody modifies their motorcycles or pedal bikes. That never happens.


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Mar 25, 2006)

vikb said:


> True. Nobody modifies their motorcycles or pedal bikes. That never happens.


LOL you can google that also and pull videos & dozens of threads about modifying mopeds. Willful ignorance in the age of information is a special type of stupid.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

vikb said:


> You forgot to ask "And how many of these bikes can be modified to operate by throttle with an aftermarket purchase?"


OEM manufacturers, Any? More crickets...


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Mt.Biker E said:


> LOL you can google that also and pull videos & dozens of threads about modifying mopeds. Willful ignorance in the age of information is a special type of stupid.


I don't believe in Google for mine or my family's information btw. I make the wife and kids walk to the library and pull out the Encyclopedia Brittanica. They need to earn their info. It's kinda like cheating with Google, why let them learn more if it's so damn easy!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

vikb said:


> You forgot to ask "And how many of these bikes can be modified to operate by throttle with an aftermarket purchase?"


What difference does it make? I can make *your* holy mountain bike operate with a throttle with an aftermarket purchase.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

There's more than a few emtbs with throttles, they just call it walk assist...

And lots of eFatbikes


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Specialized, Trek, Pivot etc. All make mtb and emtb without throttle powered. So how many mtb manufacturers make throttle powered Ebikes? Go ahead take longer than 30 seconds on Google. These are mtb manufacturers that you can discuss in the "Manufacturers" section of MTBR.


I thought the new 2018 Turbo Levo has a thumb activate walk assist throttle, it is not a full throttle, but it is there right?

How long until that

1> is hacked into a full throttle
2> comes from the factor as a full throttle option?

If there is a demand for it, you can bet Specialized and other big manufacturers will build it.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Harryman said:


> There's more than a few emtbs with throttles, they just call it walk assist...


Really? You still don't understand this?

Please make a video of YOU on a bike with walk assist to show us this wonderful feature.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, walk assist fine. My point is the big boys aren't producing them with twist and go feature, not yet. Maybe a motor and twist throttle might be too much of a sell?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Klurejr said:


> I thought the new 2018 Turbo Levo has a thumb activate walk assist throttle, it is not a full throttle, but it is there right?
> 
> How long until that
> 
> ...


True, anything can be hacked. But if you were Specialized, would you put a twist and go ebike on the market at "this" time? Hell no.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Gutch said:


> Yes, walk assist fine. My point is the big boys aren't producing them with twist and go feature, not yet. Maybe a motor and twist throttle might be too much of a sell?


It's easy to understand, the big boys don't produce twist throttle e-bikes because they don't look enough like bicycles.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

eFat said:


> Really? You still don't understand this?
> 
> Please make a video of YOU on a bike with walk assist to show us this wonderful feature.


No need.

Throttles are not defined by the speed that the vehicle moves, or how many passengers are in it. They control how much power reaches the motor, that's it.

"A device controlling the flow of fuel or power to an engine."

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/throttle

There aren't any exemptions that I know of in the US where walk assist is legally redefined as not being a throttle, so AFAICT, it is one no matter what you decide to call it.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Walk assist. That's too funny!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Don't think one is on any of my e-bikes, and probably wouldn't use one if I did, but they may make sense to an individual who needs to bring his bike up a hill too steep to ride.


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

fos'l said:


> Don't think one is on any of my e-bikes, and probably wouldn't use one if I did, but they may make sense to an individual who needs to bring his bike up a hill too steep to ride.


Yes this is correct. I have "crawled" up ridiculously steep hills at like 2mph before using the throttle. I'm probably wrong but they felt like they were like > 60% grades. Any faster and I would have probably lost traction and slid down.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Gutch said:


> I don't believe in Google for mine or my family's information btw. I make the wife and kids walk to the library and pull out the Encyclopedia Brittanica. They need to earn their info. It's kinda like cheating with Google, why let them learn more if it's so damn easy!


Good analogy

Google = Ebikes

Library = mountain bikes.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

fos'l said:


> Don't think one is on any of my e-bikes, and probably wouldn't use one if I did, but they may make sense to an individual who needs to bring his bike up a hill too steep to ride.


I don't know, it seems like a reasonable filter to me, if you can't push your 45lb ebike, you probably should only ride it places where you won't need to push it.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Harryman said:


> I don't know, it seems like a reasonable filter to me, if you can't push your 45lb ebike, you probably should only ride it places where you won't need to push it.


I was just describing what seems (to me) to be the function of the "walk" mode, not arguing for or against. I don't care whether throttles are allowed or not although, as I've said, some levels of PAS are easier to use than throttles IMO, FME.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Harryman said:


> No need.
> 
> Throttles are not defined by the speed that the vehicle moves, or how many passengers are in it. They control how much power reaches the motor, that's it.
> 
> ...


Thanks to give us the definition of throttle.

Now look a little more at what is a walk assist button. Even with all the bad faith you put in it you should find a difference with what you name a throttle.


----------

